# جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2008)

*سلام ونعمة​*
*عنواان الموضوع مش غرورر ومش ئاصدة حاجة
بس كرمااال تفووتوو كتبت هيك :hlp:

هاي الرسمة ممم رسمتها مبارح بالليل...الرسمة بالدهان العادي
طبعاا رسمتها من عقلي  يعني مش نسخ لصورة تانية
الرسم عندي هواية مش تعليم :heat: قلت هالجملة مليون مرة هههههه دخلتها بالكاميرا
ان شاءالله عن قريب هتعلمممعم الرسم عئصولو..ادعوولي الائي مكان كويس*


*اهي
دي للي عندووو ضووء الشاشة مش قوووي كتير متل حالاتي:11azy: ههههه*















*ودي للي عندوو ضوء الشاشة تمام قوي*












*بتمنى يظهر  عندكووو الواان الصورة متل مااهي بالحقيقة :t9:
وطبعااا ناطرة اراءكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

ارووج سيبك اانتى تحفة​


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

ههههههههههه ميرسي ياقمر
ربنا يخليكي عيوني ^_^


----------



## BITAR (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

*جمال يا اروووجه*​


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

ميرسي يابيتررر
من زوووئك اخي ^_^


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

*من غير ما تكتبى فى احلى من كده
لا طبعا
كفاية انتى اللى رسماهم يا قمر 

حقيقى حلوين
تسلم ايدك
ومستنين جديدك دايما 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

فناااااااااااااانه بجد يا أرووجتى .....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك فى موهبتك .


----------



## mero_engel (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

*فعلا يا اروووووووجه موهوبه*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك *
*وتسلم ايدك*​


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*



> من غير ما تكتبى فى احلى من كده
> لا طبعا
> كفاية انتى اللى رسماهم يا قمر
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي عيوني^_^
ميرسي ليكي ياعسل
من زوئك الجميل


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*



> فناااااااااااااانه بجد يا أرووجتى .....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك فى موهبتك .


ميرسي ليكي ياغااااااالية
ربناا يخليكي حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*



> فعلا يا اروووووووجه موهوبه
> ربنا يحافظ عليك
> وتسلم ايدك



ميرسي ليكي اختي ^_^
ويحافظ عليكي
ربناا معاكي عيوني


----------



## Meriamty (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*




تسلم ايديكى يا قمر 




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

صور رااااااااااااااااااااائعه جدا جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

الله ينور 
اتمني لكي المزيد من التقدم ارروجة
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## maiada (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

مثل دايماً روعة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## hanan fahim (31 مايو 2008)

رسم جميل جدا استمر 0


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

*روعة يا قمر
ربنا يزيد موهبتك حبيبتى*


----------



## عاشقه مصر (31 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا

روعه


----------



## ارووجة (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

يمرسي ليكم كلكم من زوئكم
ويبااارككم يااارب

ربنا معاكم


----------



## ميروو رمزي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

*صورة جميلة*

*تسلم ايديك *

*مافيش احلي ولا اجمل من كده *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

رسمات حلوة و بسيطة ...
الرب يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 يونيو 2008)

واااااو نااايس
عاشت الايادي​


----------



## ارووجة (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

merciii mn zo2kounnn
^_^


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

واو روعة ارووجة مووووووووت
انا كمان عندى موهبة الرسم وبحاول اتعلم برضه
بس انتى تحفة بجد كفاية انك رسماها من خيالك​


----------



## ارووجة (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

ميرسي ليكي عيوني
من زووووئك الجميل 
ويلا  ورجينااا موهبتك حبيبتي ^_^
ربنا معاكي


----------



## amjad-ri (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جديد...شفتو احلى من هيك؟! اكيد لا؟! لانه انا اللي رسمتها ^_^*

جمال يا اروووجه​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي الك اخي
من زوئك

سوري تاخرت


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

لا بجد جميلة جدا جدا يا ارووجة

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

ويبارك حياتك اخي شكرااااا^_^


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2008)

*الصورة روعة *
*والعنوان جميل اوووى*​


----------



## +meriet+ (28 أغسطس 2008)

صور تحفة يا ارووووووووووووووجة تسلم ايديكى


----------



## ارووجة (29 أغسطس 2008)

العنوان هههههههههه عادي بس  علشان تفوتو مو اكتر
ميرسي ليكم من زوئكم ^_^


----------



## fade_m (3 سبتمبر 2008)

واو الصورة تحفة


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااا كتير الك اخي ^_^


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا عسل​


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكي ياعسسسسولة انتي ^_^


----------



## trank (14 سبتمبر 2008)

صور احلى منها مفيش وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ارووجة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي اخي الك من زوئك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mina_picasso (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*بجد بجد بجد جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  فنانة موهوبة ربنا يعوض تعبك.​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> *سلام ونعمة​*
> *عنواان الموضوع مش غرورر ومش ئاصدة حاجة
> بس كرمااال تفووتوو كتبت هيك :hlp:
> 
> ...



الرسم موهبة وليست غرور
ربنا ينمي موهبتك اكثر
حتى نتمتع اكثر
جميلة ورائعة اخت اروويجة
سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا عسل​


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *بجد بجد بجد جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  فنانة موهوبة ربنا يعوض تعبك.​*



انتا الفناااااااان اخي دي تيجي فين قدااااااام رسوماااااااتك
ميرسي الك اخي كتيررررر ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> الرسم موهبة وليست غرور
> ربنا ينمي موهبتك اكثر
> حتى نتمتع اكثر
> جميلة ورائعة اخت اروويجة
> سلام المسيح



ميرسي الك اخي كتيرررررررررررررر
يااااااااااارب  انشالله
من زوووووووئك الجمييييل ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا عسل​



ميرسي كتيررررررر الك عيوووني
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

_ربنا يكمل كل عمل
جمال جدا وروعه 
فى انتظار  المزيد




​_


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي الك اخي ^_^
من زوئك الجميل


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ًوره جميله اوى شكراا ليك


----------



## ارووجة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي الك اخي ^_^
من زوئك*


----------



## iam_with_you (16 أكتوبر 2008)

لا بجد صورة جامدة جدا انتى بجد فنانة وياربالناس كلها تقول عليكى فنانة رسمى




ربنا يحفظك


----------



## ارووجة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الرب ^_^...ده حلمي
ميرسي اووي ليك اخي
ربنا معك


----------



## momy1987 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة بس العين كبيرة شوية


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع *
*رائع رائع رائع *
*رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع *
*رائع رائع رائع *
*رائع *​*رائع *
*رائع*​*بهاء *​


----------

